# Grainless Dog Food



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

There has been a lot of dicussion about the effects of a grainless dog food. I have always felt that the extra protien would put strain on the kidneys. I have been looking into the food agian, however. The extra protien could also be useful for a dog I have that is constantly under weight. I know that most people on this sight recommend feeding raw, and it seems to me that grainless is the most natural alternative. 

I am wondering if anyone has successfully used a grainless food for a long period of time. How did this effect your dog? I think that grainless diets even have more protien than a raw diet. If the grainless has worked for you, which brand do you consider the best? I have also been paying close attention to the calcium levels. Orjein ranges between 1.6% and 1.4%. Raw Instinct has 2.49% of calcium which seems too high to me.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I would definitely go with the lower calcium levels, particularly if your dog is under 3 years old. As far as protein, I thought protein was beneficial to dogs and carbohydrates were really not part of their natural diet---I also thought high protein diets helped in bloat prevention (if I find the article I will add it here in an edit)

Prevention
Some of the advice in the links below for reducing the chances of bloat are:

Avoid highly stressful situations. If you can't avoid them, try to minimize the stress as much as possible. Be extra watchful.
Can be brought on by dog shows, mating, whelping, boarding, new dog in household, change in routine, etc. 
Do not use an elevated food bowl 
Do not exercise for several hours (e.g., 2 or 3) before and especially after eating
Particularly don't permit your dog to roll over, which could cause the stomach to twist 
Do not permit rapid eating 
Feed 2 or 3 meals daily, instead of just one 
Do not give water one hour before or after a meal
It dilutes the gastric juices necessary for proper digestion, which leads to gas production. 
Always keep a product with simethicone (e.g., Mylanta Gas (not regular Mylanta), Phazyme, Gas-X, etc.) on hand to treat gas symptoms.
Some recommend giving your dog simethicone immediately if your dog burps more than once or shows other signs of gas. New
Some report relief of gas symptoms with 1/2 tsp of nutmeg or the homeopathic remedy Nux moschata 30 
Allow access to fresh water at all times, except before and after meals 
Make meals a peaceful, stress-free time 
When switching dog food, do so gradually (allow several weeks) 
Do not feed dry food exclusively 
*Feed a high-protein (>30%) diet, particularly of raw meat 
*If feeding dry food, avoid foods that contain fat as one of the first four ingredients New 
If feeding dry foods, avoid foods that contain citric acid New
If you must use a dry food containing citric acid, do not pre-moisten the food 
If feeding dry food, select one that includes rendered meat meal with bone product among the first four ingredients New 
Reduce carbohydrates as much as possible (e.g., typical in many commercial dog biscuits) 
Feed a high-quality diet
Whole, unprocessed foods are especially beneficial 
Feed adequate amount of fiber (for commercial dog food, at least 3.00% crude fiber) 
Add an enzyme product to food (e.g., Prozyme) 
Include herbs specially mixed for pets that reduce gas (e.g., N.R. Special Blend) 
Avoid brewer's yeast, alfalfa, and soybean products 
Promote an acidic environment in the intestine
Some recommend 1-2 Tbs of Aloe Vera Gel or 1 Tbs of apple cider vinegar given right after each meal 
Promote "friendly" bacteria in the intestine, e.g. from yogurt or supplemental acidophilus
Avoids fermentation of carbohydrates, which can cause gas quickly. This is especially a concern when antibiotics are given since they tend to reduce levels of "friendly" bacteria. 
Don't give ice-cold water or feed ice
Especially a consideration on hot days 

www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm


----------



## IrenaFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

I have three dogs that have been on grain free for at least three years - one has been on grain free for about eight years now. Obviously several years ago I had to exclusively home-prepare his diet! I forget who came out with the first potato-based product but I was all over it for Ben and have tried every non-chicken based product available, since then.

Ben is eleven and nine months and still works every day here. His eyes, teeth, and bloodwork are all still perfect. He has just started having a touch of stiffness after a very hard workout - since he had a bout with Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever here last month. 

In spite of multiple allergies and a really horrible immune system, Ben only has a bout with something about every other year or so, now.

Maggie is my real star. She is 14 years old and has never been to the vet other than for her annual shots and one time that she had the wheel of a neighbor's truck go over her (she got squished in the mud and thankfully escaped major injury). Her teeth are perfect, eyes clear, joints free of all degenerative disease, and she has the energy to follow us all over the farm, all day. She has also been grain free for eight years.

Grain free isn't right for every dog, but it's definitely not something that should be dismissed out of hand, either, as some vets do. I wish I could do this with all my dogs, but they'd literally eat us out of house and home!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I have cats, in addition to my dog, and I switched the cats about 4 months ago to a grain free cat food plus they get some tripe and raw--my 14 year old cat looks better than he ever has--coat is cleaner and shinier, eyes brighter and looks forward to it every morning!!!


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you for the posts. It seemed that everyone was basing their opinions off of speculation. However, I do like the idea of getting my dog away from all carbs. I seriously doubt that dogs have access to barley in the wild. It is helpful to here that grainless has been used successful. Do you see a problem feeding grainless to young puppies? The dogfoodanaylsis site is clearly against it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I feed Innova EVO and have introduced the new Wellness CORE, also a grainless food (which the dogs aren't too impressed with). My Standard Poodles have been on EVO for more than 2 yrs., and the little Shih Tzu foster (who now resides permanently with me) has been on EVO for 3 months. His skin and ear infections cleared up, and he quit scratching. 

I have annual blood work done on the Poodles, and their liver and kidneys are fine. I do feed fresh meat and poultry via poched in water w/celery stalk & clove of garlic, added to brown rice sometimes, along with fresh, steamed vegetables. They also get fresh fruit as treats, hard boiled eggs, sardines, cottage cheese, plain, live-culture yogurt, and the occasional pizza (cheese, tomato, & pineapple)! 

Happy dogs! Healthy dogs! And no large, geletinous, goopy poop!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

DobManiac said:


> Thank you for the posts. It seemed that everyone was basing their opinions off of speculation. However, I do like the idea of getting my dog away from all carbs. I seriously doubt that dogs have access to barley in the wild. It is helpful to here that grainless has been used successful. Do you see a problem feeding grainless to young puppies? The dogfoodanaylsis site is clearly against it.


Yes, only because of the calcium levels and really I am referring to large breed puppies. I actually called naturapet (Innova) when my standard poodle was about 4 months old and they told me not to feed that to my dog until he was almost full grown--they told me to wait until he was a year, year and a half old before introducing Evo so I fed him the Innova Large breed puppy food along with raw.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

That is what makes me want to start on the orijen. The protien is 42% and the fat is 16% I think. But the calcium is really low at 1.4% in the puppy bag. Evo has a calcium of about 3% and I think the fat is higher. The orijen seems to just make good sense to me. Either way it doesn't matter right now. Dusk is showing in conformation at the end of October and begining of November. I want to wait until then before I switch him agian. He looks the best he ever has on the same Innove puppy you Ginny used. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

DobManiac said:


> That is what makes me want to start on the orijen. The protien is 42% and the fat is 16% I think. But the calcium is really low at 1.4% in the puppy bag. Evo has a calcium of about 3% and I think the fat is higher. The orijen seems to just make good sense to me. Either way it doesn't matter right now. Dusk is showing in conformation at the end of October and begining of November. I want to wait until then before I switch him agian. He looks the best he ever has on the same Innove puppy you Ginny used. Thanks for the info.


Good luck--I was also pleased with the Innova puppy food he grew slowly yet steady.


----------

